# Teaching math



## nhlogga (Jan 8, 2010)

1. Teaching Maths In 1970 

A logger sells a truckload of timber for $100. 
His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. 
What is his profit? 

2. Teaching Maths In 1980 
A logger sells a truckload of timber for $100. 
His cost of production is 80% of the price. 
What is his profit? 

3. Teaching Maths In 1990 
A logger sells a truckload of timber for $100. 
His cost of production is $80. 
How much was his profit? 

4. Teaching Maths In 2000 
A logger sells a truckload of timber for $100. 
His cost of production is $80 and his profit is $20. 
Your assignment: Underline the number 20. 

5. Teaching Maths In 2005 
A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and 
inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habitat of animals or the 
preservation of our woodlands. Your assignment: Discuss how the birds 
and squirrels might feel as the logger cut down their homes just for a 
profit of $20. 

6. Teaching Maths In 2009 
A logger is arrested for trying to cut down a tree in case it may be 
offensive to Muslims or other religious groups not consulted in the 
felling license. He is also fined $100 as his Chainsaw is 8cm in breach of 
Health and Safety legislation as it is deemed too dangerous and could cut 
something. He has used the Chainsaw for over 20 years without incident, 
however he does not have the correct certificate of competence and is 
therefore considered to be a recidivist and habitual criminal. His DNA 
is sampled and his details circulated throughout all government 
agencies. He protests and is taken to court and fined another $100 
because he is such an easy target. When he is released he returns to 
find gypsies have cut down half his wood to build a camp on his land. 
He tries to throw them off but is arrested, prosecuted for harassing an 
ethnic minority, imprisoned and fined a further $100. While he is in 
jail the gypsies cut down the rest of his wood and sell it on the black 
market for $100 cash. They also have a BBQ of squirrel and 
pheasant, and depart leaving behind several tons of rubbish and 
asbestos sheeting. The land owner, on release, is warned that failure to 
clear the fly-blown rubbish immediately at his own cost is an offense. 
He complains and is arrested for environmental pollution, breach of the 
peace and invoiced $12,000 for safe disposal costs by a 
regulated government contractor. 
Your assignment: How many times is the logger going to have to be 
arrested and fined before he realizes that he is never going to make $20 
profit by hard work, give up, sign onto the dole and live off the state 
for the rest of his life? 

7. Teaching Maths In 2010 
A logger doesn’t sell a truck load of timber because he can’t get a loan 
to buy a new truck because his bank has spent all his and their money on 
a derivative of securitised debt related to sub- prime mortgages in 
Alabama and lost the lot with only some government money left to pay a 
few million pound bonuses to their senior directors and the traders who 
made the biggest losses. The logger struggles to pay the $1,200 road tax on his old truck
however, as it was built in the 1970s it no longer meets the emissions 
regulations and he is forced to scrap it.


Some Gippo loggers buy the truck from the scrap merchant and put it 
back on the road. They undercut everyone on price for hauling and send 
their cash to the bank, while claiming unemployment benefit for themselves and 
their relatives in three different counties. If questioned they speak no English and it is easier to 
deport them at the government’s expense. Following their holiday back 
home they return to the US with different names and fresh girls and 
start again. The logger protests, is accused of being a bigoted racist 
and as his name is on the side of his old truck he is forced to pay $1,500 registration fees. The Government borrows more money to pay more to the bankers as bonuses are still rising. Polititions feel they are missing out and claim the difference on expenses and allowances. You do the maths. 

8. Teaching Maths 2017 
أ المسجل تبيع حموله شاحنة من الخشب من اجل 100 دولار. صاحب تكلفة 
الانتاج من 
الثمن. ما هو الربح له؟


----------



## funky sawman (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW!!! that was a great post, fun to read.


----------



## cuznguido (Jan 8, 2010)

Too close to truth to be remotely funny.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 8, 2010)

cuznguido said:


> Too close to truth to be remotely funny.



So close to the truth I thought it was scary. Thought I'd share.


----------



## KodiakKen (Jan 8, 2010)

*I have a small addition*

do you know anybody on unemployment..a friend of my cousin..commercial electrician...has almost of a full year of living off our tax dollars..WTF??????????????? between unemployment and food stamps..I think we should all just stop working..hell they all seem to make it and have better vehicles and plenty of food..and somehow or another..always at the bar..nuff said


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 8, 2010)

nhlogga said:


> So close to the truth I thought it was scary. Thought I'd share.



close???that is the truth!!!cut and dried


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 8, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> close???that is the truth!!!cut and dried



excellent point.


----------



## clinchscavalry (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's hope that in 2011 no one has to ask "what's a logger ?"


----------



## treedog54 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Da joke*

Funny,Scary,This is why a guys got to have a er GUN collection.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 23, 2010)

KodiakKen said:


> do you know anybody on unemployment..a friend of my cousin..commercial electrician...has almost of a full year of living off our tax dollars..WTF??????????????? between unemployment and food stamps..I think we should all just stop working..hell they all seem to make it and have better vehicles and plenty of food..and somehow or another..always at the bar..nuff said



Unemployment in California pays up to 950 dollars every two weeks. Employers can't figure out why nobody wants to take minimum wage jobs. Anybody got a clue?


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 24, 2010)

how's that saying go? "work harder, millions on welfare depend on you"


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Unemployment in California pays up to 950 dollars every two weeks. Employers can't figure out why nobody wants to take minimum wage jobs. Anybody got a clue?



and unemployment in maine is bare minimum, my father a commercial electrician with almost a years worth of unemployment because of no union work is barely scraping by. So before too many people go on ranting about how people on unemployment are selfish and this and that you should see just how some of "us" are living.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 25, 2010)

nhlogga said:


> how's that saying go? "work harder, millions on welfare depend on you"



Exactly. I'll think about that today when I'm in the woods with the rain and snow coming down.


----------



## slowp (Jan 25, 2010)

There are no jobs here. Well, there is one for an "honest" housekeeper at a motel. That's it.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 25, 2010)

The mountaims here suffered alot of storm damage the past 3 weeks. Lots of down trees, powerlines down, and roads blocked. Overtime for everybody. You hardly ever see a non-Hispanic on a tree crew here. 3 Mexicans crammed in the front of a truck show up and cut up the downed trees and move on to the next job. No habla Ingles. Ever. All of it payed by the county.


----------



## STIHLMAN83 (Jan 25, 2010)

so sad it's so close to the truth.


----------



## nhlogga (Jan 26, 2010)

slowp said:


> There are no jobs here. Well, there is one for an "honest" housekeeper at a motel. That's it.





Barely any jobs here either. My comment about working harder so we can support welfare was talking about the lazy scabs of society that have nothing wrong with them other than being lazy. There are many,many hard working people that are out of work and genuinely need help. I have no problem with that. It`s the people that have more and more kids so they can get more welfare money and play the system while the people that reallly need help can`t get the help they need.


----------

